# Western Digital MyBook

## LMCBoy

Hello,

I have a WD MyBook external RAID array, connected through USB to my gentoo box.  On connection, I get the following in dmesg:

```
usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 9

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

input: Western Digital My Book as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Western Digital My Book] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-4

  Vendor: WD        Model: My Book Device    Rev: 104a

  Type:   Enclosure                          ANSI SCSI revision: 04

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

But this isn't followed by any messages regarding the SCSI system assigning a /dev/sd? location.  i.e., when I plug in a different USB drive, I get this in dmesg:

```
usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Memorex   Model: Mini TravelDrive  Rev: 6.15

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdc: 1994751 512-byte hdwr sectors (1021 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 45 00 00 08

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdc: 1994751 512-byte hdwr sectors (1021 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 45 00 00 08

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

So why don't I get all the SCSI-related activity with the MyBook?

thanks!

----------

## cyrillic

Your MyBook is being detected as a USB HID device rather than a usb_storage device.

Does your harddrive have a button on it ?  That part probably works   :Very Happy: 

----------

## LMCBoy

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> Your MyBook is being detected as a USB HID device rather than a usb_storage device.

 

Ok, so how do I get it recognized as a storage device?

 *Quote:*   

> Does your harddrive have a button on it ?  That part probably works  

 

If you're asking me if the drive was turned on, the answer is yes (or it wouldn't have been detected at all).  Or are you suggesting that all I can do with this drive is watch the pretty blinkenlights?

----------

## cyrillic

Some external harddrives have a "one touch backup" button, or something like that.

The kernel would see the button as an input device, similar to a mouse button.

As far as getting the storage part to work, you may need to add a quirk to the kernel's USB detection code.

----------

## beatryder

Which model is it that you have? the new 1TB black one? The white 1TB fatty? or a Black 500GB one? I have one of the black 500GB ones (1st gen I suppose) and it works with IEEE1394 and USB just fine.

Can you connect it to a Windows PC?

----------

## LMCBoy

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> Which model is it that you have? the new 1TB black one? The white 1TB fatty? or a Black 500GB one? I have one of the black 500GB ones (1st gen I suppose) and it works with IEEE1394 and USB just fine.

 

I guess the fatty, although it's silver, not white.  It's a 1TB Pro Edition II according to the box.

 *Quote:*   

> Can you connect it to a Windows PC?

 

It mounts on my MacBook no problem.

BTW, here are some vitals that I should have posted originally:

```
% uname -a

Linux marvin 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 #6 SMP Thu Dec 6 15:11:22 MST 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```
% lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usb_storage            38788  0

snd_pcm_oss            50208  0

snd_mixer_oss          18688  1 snd_pcm_oss

nvidia               7004788  24

snd_intel8x0           34088  2

snd_ac97_codec        100824  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            6400  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                83080  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              24072  1 snd_pcm

snd                    49512  10 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         12816  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

ehci_hcd               30600  0

3w_9xxx                34692  1

```

----------

## beatryder

Hmm Yeah, Silver, that's the one I am thinking of.

Can you post the output of 

```
grep USB /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Here is mine:

```

Lisa ~ $ uname -a

Linux Lisa 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 #15 SMP PREEMPT Sun Dec 2 23:05:47 PST 2007 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2300 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Lisa ~ $ grep USB /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_U132_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# USB port drivers

# USB Serial Converter support

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE=y

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETMOTORCONTROL=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE=m

CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN=m

CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON is not set

CONFIG_USB_LD=m

CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR=m

CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR=m

CONFIG_USB_TEST=m

# USB DSL modem support

# USB Gadget Support

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FILES is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SELECTED=y

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_FSL_USB2 is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

CONFIG_USB_NET2280=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LH7A40X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_OMAP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_AT91 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

CONFIG_USB_ZERO=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH=m

# CONFIG_USB_ETH_RNDIS is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS=m

CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI_GADGET is not set

```

There is a lot there, but perhaps diffing it with your output could provide some clues.

----------

## LMCBoy

```
% grep USB /usr/src/linux/.config

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

# USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# USB Multimedia devices

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

# USB port drivers

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB DSL modem support

# USB Gadget Support

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

```

----------

## beatryder

Here are the differences from between your config and mine. Perhaps this will help you.

```
+++ mine        2007-12-21 14:53:27.000000000 -0800

@@ -1,102 +1,173 @@

+CONFIG_USB_IRDA=y

+CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

+CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

+CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

+# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

+# USB Network Adapters

+# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

+CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

+# USB Input Devices

+CONFIG_USB_HID=m

+# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

+CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

+# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

+# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

+CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

+CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

+CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

+CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

+CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

+CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

+# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

+CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

+# CONFIG_USB_U132_HCD is not set

+CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

+CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

+CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

+CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

+CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

+CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

+CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

+CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

+CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

+# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

+CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

+CONFIG_USB_MON=y

+CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

+CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT is not set

+CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

+CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

+CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

+CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX=m

+CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

+CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

+CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER=m

+CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

+CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE=y

+CONFIG_USB_LED=m

+CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63=m

+CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

+CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET=m

+CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT=m

+CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETMOTORCONTROL=m

+CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

+CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE=m

+CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN=m

+CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY=m

+CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

+# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON is not set

+CONFIG_USB_LD=m

+CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR=m

+CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR=m

+CONFIG_USB_TEST=m

+CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

+# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FILES is not set

+CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SELECTED=y

+# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_FSL_USB2 is not set

+CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

+CONFIG_USB_NET2280=m

+# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LH7A40X is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_OMAP is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_AT91 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

+CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

+CONFIG_USB_ZERO=m

+CONFIG_USB_ETH=m

+# CONFIG_USB_ETH_RNDIS is not set

+CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS=m

+CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE=m

+# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE_TEST is not set

+CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL=m

+# CONFIG_USB_MIDI_GADGET is not set
```

----------

## meyerm

Activate the scanning of all LUNs in your SCSI-config. The mybook has two of them. One is an input device - the button in the front. And another is the disk. I just discovered it by myself (which is why I first found your post  :Wink:  ). 

Phew - now lets see what I can do with it.  :Smile:  Perhaps the button could be connected to some local backupsoftware? We'll see...

----------

## aplesch

I found this thread after looking hard for the solution somewhere else. Let me just confirm the same issue (hid+storage) exists for the Western Digital My Book Premium II, 2 TB version, and that is has the same solution (kernel option) there. After activating that option, the kernel picks it up without problems. I hope this message adds a couple of keywords, so that this thread shows up in searches for this issue.

----------

## digrouz

The same solution worked for my Western Digital My Book Premium II, 2 TB version with the Kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 under the AMD64 Architecture. Does anyone know how to use the button to launch a custom script or something else?

----------

